# Preference of Urtext Edition for Beethoven's Sonata Opus 13



## charismatictadpole (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knew what the difference was between the Henle and Wiener Urtext editions for Beethoven's Piano Sonata Opus 13 (Pathetique). 

I have found Henle to be an excellent edition all around for Bach and have enjoyed playing the Wiener Urtext edition for Mozart, but I'm curious about which one would be better for Beethoven...

Any help out there?

Thanks!


----------

